# Ребра и беременность



## Ольга80 (18 Фев 2008)

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйсто, после родов (кесарево сечение) когда начала худеть заметила что у меня изменились ребра с левой стороны стали более выпирать а с правой наоборот немного прижались чтоли это не оч заметно больше беспокоят боли именно ребер с лева, болит вообще весь бок, делали ренген той части врач обнаружил опухоль отправил в ЦИТО в москве, там врач посмотрев этот же снимок сказал что опухоли нет, кому верить не знаю. Мешает дискомфорт с левой стороны наклониться в правую сторону бок пронзает колющая боль, с этой же стороны после кесарева у меня разошелся апоневроз, недавно обследовали брюшную полость делали узи и КТ.   Может боли связаны с этим.
Доктор посоветуйте какие обследования нужно пройти? я записалась в бассейн ребра деформировались скорее из за сколиоза грудного отдела позваночника (делали флюрографию сколиоз подтвердился) бассейн может улучшить ситуацию, мне 27 лет.


----------



## Ell (18 Фев 2008)

*ребра и беременность*



Ольга80 написал(а):


> у меня разошелся апоневроз.


1. что подразумевается под этим? как Вы себе представляете апоневроз?какой?откуда такое словосочетание?
2. https://www.medhouse.ru/single/21032-post4.html
3. используйте нормальный русский язык.


----------



## Ольга80 (18 Фев 2008)

*ребра и беременность*

в карте по месту жительства от хирурга написано "в левом углу после операционного рубца имееться дефект апоневроза со свободным проникновением кончика указательного пальца" врач обьяснил что рашозелся апоневроз в этом месте, еще один оперирующий акушер гинеколог предполагает что во время зашивания упустили лепесток апоневроза, я не представляю себе апоневроз, описание читала но вот наглядно увидеть не удалось!


----------



## abelar (18 Фев 2008)

*ребра и беременность*



> =[Ольга80;21516]  врач обнаружил опухоль отправил в ЦИТО в москве,


...С этого места, если можно. поподробнее. Желательно увидеть снимокaiwan


----------



## Ольга80 (18 Фев 2008)

*ребра и беременность*

го назад мне сделали кесарево в октябре 2007 г сделали лапараскапию по поводу кисты яичника тоже с лева сразу после лапараскапии начались боли в боку и ребрах с лева. Недавно сделали снимок обнаружили остеохондрому Х ребра с лева, и направили в ЦИТО там врач посмотрел сказал что опухоли вроде нет назначил узи нижней дуги ребер с лева.
помогите мне пож разобраться я молодая девушка детородного возраста, оч хочу еще деток вот уже год мучаюсь и с апоневрозом непонятно в месте дефекта спустя уже год дотронуться больно там какието бугры и провал в тканях. 
Скажите а как прислать вам снимок ведь его смотрят "на свет" сканера у меня нет в данный момент а можно снимок сфотографировать?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (18 Фев 2008)

*ребра и беременность*

конкретно у какого врача в данный момнет Вы наблюдаетесь?


----------



## Ольга80 (18 Фев 2008)

*ребра и беременность*

вы имеете в виду ЦИТО? врач Буклемиев я только один раз у него была.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (18 Фев 2008)

*ребра и беременность*

имеется ввиду не фамилия, а кто врач по специальности. то, что Вы .skb у врача только один раз отвечает на многие Ваши вопросы - Вы должны найти одного врача, который "разберется " со всеми проблемами, проанализирует все данные.


----------



## Ольга80 (18 Фев 2008)

доктор я уже год пытаюсь найти такого врача так где ж его взять то, вот к примеру врачу в ЦИТО я говорила что у меня помимо боли в боку вот с апоневрозом что то может взаимосвязано он пропустил это мимо ушей, и так везде гинекологи смотрят одно хирурги другое нет такого врача который бы за меня взялся, сейчас предлагают зашить апоневроз но я боюсь что боли не пройдут, я понимаю чо надо выяснить причину я не знаю куда обращаться.
 самое интересное в одном месте сказали ничего страшного что апоневроз разошелся и все, ни обследования ни лечения. ПОследний раз хирург направил на физотерапию я ее уже много процедур делала никакого эфекта ни секунды лучше не становилось,  теперь врач назначил физио с новокаином, после этого впервые за почти год я испытала облегчение, проделала несколько процедур и перестала , я же не могу всю жизнь сидеть на новокаине, надо же выяснять причину болей. Может кто то подскажет на этом форуме где можно пройти обследование или куда обратиться?


----------



## Ell (18 Фев 2008)

Я последний раз предупреждаю о русском языке.
Уважайте читающих.
Вас вообще невозможно понять. 
Еще раз - апоневроз чего?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2008)

*ребра и беременность*



> врач посмотрел сказал что опухоли вроде нет назначил узи нижней дуги ребер с лева


.
УЗИ вам сделали? И анализы крови, мочи, биохимию, томограф больного места. И когда всё это было, как я понял, год назад?




> Скажите а как прислать вам снимок ведь его смотрят "на свет" сканера у меня нет в данный момент а можно снимок сфотографировать?


Есть целая тема этому посвещенная.

Добавлено через 4 минуты 


> у меня помимо боли в боку вот с апоневрозом что то может взаимосвязано он пропустил это мимо ушей, и так везде гинекологи смотрят одно хирурги другое нет такого врача который бы за меня взялся, сейчас предлагают зашить апоневроз но я боюсь что боли не пройдут, я понимаю чо надо выяснить причину я не знаю куда обращаться.


Так где болит? Где ребра или где кесарево?



> самое интересное в одном месте сказали ничего страшного что апоневроз разошелся и все, ни обследования ни лечения. ПОследний раз хирург направил на физотерапию я ее уже много процедур делала никакого эфекта ни секунды лучше не становилось,  теперь врач назначил физио с новокаином, после этого впервые за почти год я испытала облегчение, проделала несколько процедур и перестала , я же не могу всю жизнь сидеть на новокаине, надо же выяснять причину болей.



Совершенно неправильное решение, по физиотерапии, но правильное желание по поиску причины.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (19 Фев 2008)

Все равно не остается понятным порядок Ваших действий- ни у какого специалиста Вы наблюдаетесь в основном - у хирурга или гинеколога, или еще у кого. Какой -то сумбур, совершенно нет возможности Вам помочь из-за того, что неясно, что уже сделано и как проводится диагностика и лечение. постарайтесь изложить по пунктам и в хронологическом порядке.


----------



## Ольга80 (21 Фев 2008)

вот мои снимки 
http://i012.radikal.ru/0802/e1/dd5dc44f74fc.jpg
http://i008.radikal.ru/0802/26/57d4648de389.jpg

в том то и дело я нигде не наблюдаюсь, хирург по месту жительства сказал что надо оперироваться по поводу апоневроза приходи через год жизнь длиная вот его слова, гинекологи говорят разное кто то говорит вам зашьют апоневроз во время следующего кесарева, кто то что с таким дефектом нельзя беременнеть пока его не исправить. В настоящее время я обратилась в клиннику пластической и реконструктивной хирургии там  врач назначил мне МРТ и предлагает иссечь весь рубец, но меня смутило то что он предложил сделать абдоминопластику заодно, я не полная девушка живот конечно висит после кесарева но если бы не проблемы со швом я бы его давно подтянула качанием пресса. Подскажите пож где можно найти хирурга и гинеколога в одном лице, потомучто поотдельности все они выдвигают разные версии.
Кесарево сечение было год назад;
апоневроз разошелся с левой стороны;
8 мес спустя после кесарева была лапараскапия (лопнула киста на яичнике тоже слева);
после лапараскапии начались боли в левом боку сразу, спустя две недели во время прогулки началась очень сильная боль в левом боку сзади где ребра болело мес два очень сильно, потом постепенно боль начала спадать и держиться так до сих пор.
Делала узи брюшной полости все нормально, на днях делали МРТ брюшной полости там тоже относительно все нормально не считая истончения апоневроза, как они сказали пупочной грыжи и дефекта апоневроза.
почти сразу после родов я обратла внимание что у меня деформировались ребра не сильно тоже с левой стороны стали больше выпирать чем с правой но так как неболели я не обращала на это внимание (делали флюрографию подтвердили сколиоз грудного отдела позвоночника);
так как левый бок продолжал болеть я обратилась к травматологу ортопеду мне сделали ренген левых ребер и обнаружили остеохонрому Х ребра с лева направили в ЦИТО там врач посмотрел снимок и сказал что опухоли нет, направил на узи нижней реберной дуги, больше никаких обследований не назначал.
Про апоневроз я пишу навсякий случай потомчто это тоже с лева, у меня болит левый бок там где ребра как раз заканчиваються ( я прощупываю болезненное место, мне кажеться это нижнее ребро) и ребра спреди слева тоже болят, я не могу лежать на животе и не могу наклониться  вправо бок пронзает какаято колюще режущая боль.
Извините что много пишу и наверное не поделу, если возможно посоветуйте куда мне лучше обратиться с такими проблемами и какие анализы и обследования могут понадобиться?


----------



## Ell (21 Фев 2008)

Ольга80 написал(а):


> вот мои снимки



забор и елка хорошо видны  

Здесь рекомендации по снимкам:

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum20/thread387.html




Ольга80 написал(а):


> Подскажите пож где можно найти хирурга и гинеколога в одном лице


Данный форум посвящен проблемам, связанным с позвоночником.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2008)

УЗИ вам больного места вам сделали, а где заключение? И анализы крови, мочи, биохимию, томограф больного места.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (21 Фев 2008)

Прикрепите все анализы, описаные подробно.


----------

